# Sisko Chomping Chicken



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Trying again

‪Sisko Chomping Chicken‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

eewww...not really.  Sisko is a great color! I love how he sniffs and gets every little tid bit off the grass.


----------



## papoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

*Yum! *

Multiply that video by three and you've got a view of what happens in my back yard when I feed my three ladies their raw bones..ohh- such contentment for 45 minutes.
And then- scouring the yard for any leftovers is very important!
Your poodle is beautiful! Such a gorgeous color..


----------

